# Keine Videos auf Vimeo



## Lesterdor (15. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass ich auf Vimeo keine Videos mehr sehen kann. Ich sehe das schwarze Fenster, aber es fehlt der "Play" Button. Youtube, Myvideo usw. laufen aber einwandfrei, sodass es nicht am Flash-Player liegen sollte( habe ihn auch mehrmals neuinstalliert). Den DIVX Web-Player habe ich ebenfalls installiert. Habe auch keine Addons installiert bzw. aktiviert für Firefox 4.

Ich benutze Firefox 4. Habe Vimeo aber schon mit dem Internet Explorer 9 probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## sheel (15. Mai 2011)

Hi

eventuell war es nur ein temporäres Problem von vimeo?
Versuchs jetzt nocheinmal. Zumindest bei mir gehts.

Sonst...hast du irgendwas neues installiert/etwas deinstalliert?
Wenn ja, was?

Oder ist das am Arbeitsplatz/in der Schule/... passiert? Firewalls könnten da was sperren...
Wenn ja, daheim noch einmal probieren.

Gruß


----------



## Lesterdor (15. Mai 2011)

Nabend Sheel,

genau da liegt das Problem: Vor geraumer Zeit lief Vimeo. Habe es leider erst seit heute gemerkt und in der Zwischenzeit einiges installiert, sodass es für mich schier unmöglich ist zu sagen, was genau ;(

Ist übrigens bei mir Zuhause das Problem, somit privat PC


----------



## chmee (15. Mai 2011)

Hmm. siehst Du dieses Video?






Hast Du schon einen anderen Browser versucht?
Ist irgendein Blocker angeschaltet?


----------



## sheel (15. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts mit Myvideo/GoogleVideo aus?


----------



## Lesterdor (15. Mai 2011)

Nabend,

seltsam, aber das Video von Chmee sehe ich, obwohl das ja von vimeo ist. Und ja, myvideo, gametrailers usw. laufen einwandfrei^^


----------



## Lesterdor (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

sorry für den Doppelpost, der Thread wäre aber sonst untergegangen... Wie kann ich hier im Forum die Videos, wie chmee das gemacht hat, direkt einfügen?

Edit: hat sich erledigt, beim Einbetten werden nicht alle Portale unterstützt... Trotzdem Danke


----------

